
How Do We Achieve an Open, Secure, Trustworthy, and Inclusive Internet? - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/06/how-do-we-achieve-open-secure-trustworthy-and-inclusive-internet
======
daly
You need peer-to-peer, fully encrypted applications. Sites are coordinated
with a "publish-subscribe" mechanism. You put up a service on your local
machine (chat, webserver, etc) You "publish" the IP address and public key
your site. You "subscribe" to a site using the IP address and public key.

We used to run bulletin board systems (BBS) in this fashion. It worked rather
well.

Peer-to-peer cuts out the big server guys (Google, Facebook, etc.) They can no
longer gather your data. Encryption end-to-end makes it impossible to insert
ads. It makes it hard to gather data.

We need more peer-to-peer, fully end-to-end encrypted publish/subscribe
software.

